# Infested with scorpions..What can we do?



## Arrow3 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ever since we have moved in our new house, we have been killing scorpions constantly....Other then signing a contract with a pest control company, is there anything on the market to take care of them??  I bet we have killed 10 or more....One just crawled by my foot while I was sitting here  on woodys....


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 21, 2009)

SPRAY and then...SPRAY again.  If it is any consolation, they aren't as bad as a yellow jacket sting.  Did you bring any firewood in the house?  They love to hide in that.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 21, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> SPRAY and then...SPRAY again.  If it is any consolation, they aren't as bad as a yellow jacket sting.  Did you bring any firewood in the house?  They love to hide in that.



No firewood....Spray what? ....The seem to be mostly coming from the sink area of the kitchen....


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 21, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> No firewood....Spray what? ....The seem to be mostly coming from the sink area of the kitchen....



Have an exterminator come and spray inside and out.  OR, go to Lowes, Home Depot, etc, and do it yourself.  Spray under the sink too.  Look and make sure your holes your plumbing pipes come throgh are SEALED.  If not, caulk or use foam to close them up.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Sep 21, 2009)

I recently dealt with the same thing. I live in Canton. I had the little things all over. I was just waiting to hop into bed with one or step on one in the bathroom in the dead of night.

You may have an infestation of scorpion food. They love crickets and I had a big cricket problem, well, I found that out when I started spraying.

Go to Lowe's or HD and ask someone for help in the pesticide department. You want a sprayer for inside that is made for scorpions. Make sure it says scorpions on the label!

Also get a similar chemical in concentrate form and get a hose-end sprayer. Use that to spray ALL around the exterior of your house - bushes, dirt, pine straw, under front porch, etc. 

Once you're done with that you should see some relief in a few days. Make sure you keep the inside of the house clean. Scorpions love piles of clothes or other places to hide in the dark. Just keep things tidy and you'll give them less places that they want to be. Good Luck!


----------



## cball917 (Sep 21, 2009)

you can get an exterminator brandon, but it will only by you time. do you have any hardwood or tile floor?? they are coming from around the sinks and faucets right. there always looking for water. if you have tile or hardwood, clean the floors with whatever you normally use but mix it with vinegar. they hate vinegar. mothballs work good as well. if you can stand it get about 2-3 game chickens and let them have at the yard. they will put the biggest hurting on them you have ever seen


----------



## kgo (Sep 21, 2009)

They seem to love new constuction we have had them since we started building and still have a few now, been two years.go to bugspray.com you can put in what you got and they will tell you what you need and how to use it. They sale the same stuff the bug man will spray I got some tempo sc same stuff I use to spray at terminix no smell no stain last a long time they also have some nontoxic powder you can get that works good on scorpions. K


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2009)

Fog the underside of the house like your life depends on it. AFTER you spray with some strong inside the house stuff. 

Worked for me. When I moved into this house it was NASTY and had all kinds of critters in it. One night I was sleeping on the couch cause I had fallen asleep watching TV. I woke up and saw what looked like a good sized crawfish on the floor. it was a SCORPION!  JEEZ that thing was huge I could hear it walking around. That was one time I wanted to run around and scream like a little girl. 

T


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 21, 2009)

The spray has hit the scorpion directly,it will not have a residue effect on a scorpion.


----------



## Cadcom (Sep 21, 2009)

I live in Canton also and should charge the little crawley fiends rent. I woke up one morning, pulled on the shirt I had laying on the floor from the night before, went to brush my tooth. Turned on the light (which I couldnt stand) so Im all squinty eyed while I brush my toof. Look down and like the pendant on a necklace is this evil eyed scorpion just starting to stir around!!! It had bedded down in my shirt over night. I looked like a cartoon character trying to command eject myself outta that shirt. I still get freaky thinking about it. All that said - my exterminator puts a good dent in them for months at a time. If your around Marietta, Canton area PM me and I'll give you his contact info.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for all of the advice. I'll try to get by lowes sometime this week and see what they have that's I can spray inside....


----------



## specialk (Sep 22, 2009)

demon wp    use it every other month inside and out....


http://doyourownpestcontrol.com/demonwp.htm#works


----------



## Hawgdog (Sep 22, 2009)

find big footed man 
find varments
tell big footed man to step on varments
problem solved


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Sep 22, 2009)

I rented a house in Paulding Cty that was deep in the woods 20yrs ago. We had those buggers everywhere. The best thing I found was to get 10% SEVEN Dust and put a 2-3 inch band around the foundation, I also heavily bombed the crawl space with RAID FOGGERS (the non- aerosol type). Maintain the SEVEN DUST band after heavy rains. Also treat the yard.

http://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/scorpions.htm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Ever since we have moved in our new house, we have been killing scorpions constantly....Other then signing a contract with a pest control company, is there anything on the market to take care of them?? I bet we have killed 10 or more....One just crawled by my foot while I was sitting here on woodys....


 
Sign the contract, there are worse bugs that can kill you that are prolly hanging around if you have scorpions.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 22, 2009)

Get some Conquest......... that stuff works on just about anything. Main ingredient is permethrin . That is what many pest control companies use.
If you cant find any I can tell you where to buy some,  send a pm.

http://www.greenlightco.com/PressReleases/2008/40916 Conquest Brochure.pdf


----------



## germag (Sep 22, 2009)

You know that they are pretty good battered and deep fried whole, right? Just take advantage of the free food source....


----------



## MIG (Sep 22, 2009)

specialk said:


> demon wp    use it every other month inside and out....



X2


----------



## Bob Shaw (Sep 27, 2009)

I had them at my house after it was built too. It's been 15 years and I still find them occasionally. They got into the insulation in the walls. I would even find them in light fixtures when I went to change the bulbs. Other than tenting your house, I'd say get a good pair of long tweezers. Make sure you don't have any pine straw or mulch up against the house. I've found them to be more of a nuisance than a danger, but, so far, I haven't been stung yet.


----------



## packrat (Oct 2, 2009)

*Scorpions*

We had scorpions bad for several years. I once put on a shirt and got one of those buggers in my arm pit. I got stung 3 times before I could shuck that shirt. They would come in the drains, around the doors and any crack. they can climb walls and ceilings. I finally got 6-7 game hens and they will put the exterminator outta business and feed you at the same time. I now have about 20 running around my property. I very seldom feed them except in the hard of winter. I've seen them catch lizards, small garden snakes and even field mice. Why they kill the mice, I have no idea.
They will scratch out fireant hills and eat the yellow jackets off the pears that fall from the tree.


----------



## olcowman (Oct 2, 2009)

I got out of the shower one morning and put a pair of underwear on out of the drawer, and started doing the monkey dance! (thats what my wife called it) Anyhow I had a scorpion in my shorts! We were covered up in the things, I had to get "Old Testament" on them!

Move all mulch, wood, pine straw, firewood, etc. away from foundation of house. Get some 'triazicide' granules and sprinkle a 10 - 12" band around perimeter of house. Throw some into crawl space just for good measure. Buy a bottle of the lawn and garden insecticide concentrate with pyrithines(sp?). For indoor use I mixed it about one half to two thirds the recommended rate for gardens. (about 5-6 oz per gallon) Spray baseboards, under sinks, door jambs, window frames, tub/sink drains, bathroom vent fans, anywhere you can think of a scorpion squirming in. Repeat in about three weeks, (keep a few granules around home from time to time to be safe) and no more monkey dancing!

Above all else, always shake out your underwear before slipping them on!


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 4, 2009)

specialk said:


> demon wp    use it every other month inside and out....
> 
> 
> http://doyourownpestcontrol.com/demonwp.htm#works



demon really works


----------

